# Center Band Shortening on Jrs



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 15, 2008)

For those of you that have done this I need a little help.  I have seen the Jr. Gent where some of you have removed two of the center bands.  What I am wanting to do is the same with a Jr. Statesman.  Could someone take a minute or two to give me tips on removing these?  That darn black sleeve drives me nuts trying to figure this out without damaging it.  

Now once I get these removed it will make the cap about 1/4" shorter if I use a standard tube.  Will this look a little funny being shorter or is there a trick for making the blank longer such as two tubes?

Thanks to all who respond.

Mike


----------



## gwilki (Sep 15, 2008)

Mike
I can't speak to the centre band question, but as to the length of the cap, you need to be careful that the nib doesn't bottom out on the end of the cap. I've shortened centre bands on a few kits, and I lengthen the blank to compensate. I don't bother finding longer tubes. I just cut the cap tube in two pieces and insert the pieces from each end. There is a gap between them, but it's not in a place where anything presses into it.


----------



## marcruby (Sep 15, 2008)

Try this  (it should work for any Jr.) You might have to turn a transfer punch --

http://content.penturners.org/articl...tom_finial.pdf


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 15, 2008)

marcruby said:


> Try this  (it should work for any Jr.) You might have to turn a transfer punch --
> 
> http://content.penturners.org/articl...tom_finial.pdf



Marc your link did not work.  :frown:


----------



## marcruby (Sep 15, 2008)

It wasn't the answer to your question anyway -- Sorry.  Basically you drill a hole in a piece of plexi and gently hammer the ring loose from the other end.  It's a bit of a pain.

Marc


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 15, 2008)

Marc, you were thinking the same way I was.  Someone posted a how to on removing one or two bands on a Jr. Gent.  At the time I thought that is a great idea I will have to remember that and tucked it in my head.  Problem is when I tuck something in that black hole I call a head, it seems to have faded into nothingness. 

Grant, you said basically what I had thought of doing, but I was going to use two shortened tubes, but your idea of one cut in half  would be lighter and for that matter the tube really only needs to be 5/8" long on either end.

Mike


----------



## jskeen (Sep 15, 2008)

Seems like a shame to remove the center band on a jr statesman.  You might try substuting the center band/coupler kit from a jr gent kit to remove the plain centerband then you would be able to make a frankenpen with the rest of the jr gent kit and the fancier statesman centerband assy.  Just an Idea, worth every cent paid for it.


----------



## vick (Sep 15, 2008)

Does not really help you, but I mostly have seen remove the bands from Baron's not Jr Gents. The way the Baron's are make the extra rings are loose so you can just press the coupler in without them if you want.


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Mike
I'm wondering why you would want to take out the gold or black TN part of the jr statesman , I think thats what sets the jr statesman apart from the jr gent . Why not just use a jr gent instead and modify it , it's also several dollars cheaper then the jr statesman ?


----------



## rherrell (Sep 16, 2008)

Sounds like you're talking about this thread http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=35571

Mike, that black sleeve just pulls right out for me. Try twisting and pulling at the same time.:wink:


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 16, 2008)

I cannot use the Rhodium Jr Gent as any gold in the would look way out of place. I can remove the finial on the cap but would have a problem coming up with something to compliment the pen. With the Jr States in black titanium I will have the black titanium finials on both ends which will go well with this and I will have the nicer clip.

I removed two of the center bands last night with no problem. I forgot the stupid black sleeve is so loose. Need to glue that puppy down before I assemble. 

Once I get this turned I will post it here and you will see why I am using the Jr Statesman.:biggrin:

Mike


----------



## rherrell (Sep 16, 2008)

MLKWoodWorking said:


> I cannot use the Rhodium Jr Gent as any gold in the would look way out of place. I can remove the finial on the cap but would have a problem coming up with something to compliment the pen. With the Jr States in black titanium I will have the black titanium finials on both ends which will go well with this and I will have the nicer clip.
> 
> I removed two of the center bands last night with no problem. I forgot the stupid black sleeve is so loose. Need to glue that puppy down before I assemble.
> 
> ...


 
Mike, I believe that black sleeve is made out of Delrin so glue won't do you any good. If you're having trouble with them coming loose try putting a small dimple in the tube, right above the end of the black sleeve,  before you glue the tube in.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 16, 2008)

rherrell said:


> Mike, I believe that black sleeve is made out of Delrin so glue won't do you any good. If you're having trouble with them coming loose try putting a small dimple in the tube, right above the end of the black sleeve,  before you glue the tube in.



Oh I wasn't going to use glue per say.  I was going to have Linda spit on it.  Mommy spit works on anything.    It also works as a good cleaner for kid's dirty faces! :mad-tongue:


----------



## rherrell (Sep 16, 2008)

Why didn't you say so in the first place? By all means, go ahead.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 17, 2008)

Sounds interesting...I'll look forward to viewing your Franken pen!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 19, 2008)

Well here is "Frankenpen" as Jeff so eloquently put it.  I think you can now understand why I wanted to remove the decorative band on the Jr. Statesman.  This way it still has the decorative finials.  The waves are done with strips of aluminum and construction paper.


----------



## rherrell (Sep 19, 2008)

GREAT job, Mike!!


----------



## marcruby (Sep 19, 2008)

Really great job!  The design holds together beatifully.  My next question is if you did the waves and would you mind explaining how?

Marc


----------



## hewunch (Sep 19, 2008)

NICE! Very Nice


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 19, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 19, 2008)

_Amen!!!!!_


DCBluesman said:


> Beautiful!


----------



## jskeen (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok, I now see why you did what you did, and I LIKE IT!  

If the bands didn't get messed up in the extraction, and you don't have any use for them, I would be interested in trading you out of them, or something.  Drop me a PM.

James


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 19, 2008)

James,
The bands are in perfect shape but I think I will save them for a future project I have in mind.

Thank you everyone for your comments.

Mike


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 19, 2008)

marcruby said:


> Really great job!  The design holds together beatifully.  My next question is if you did the waves and would you mind explaining how?
> 
> Marc



Yes we did the waves.  The information on how to do a wave successfully, was entrusted to us by Eagle.  One of his main beliefs was that you always try to figure it out rather than have it handed to you.  If you asked for a tutorial you got a tongue lashing that only an old sailor could comprehend. :biggrin:

However if you shared with him what you were doing and how you were approaching it he would give you hints along the way.  Let us know when you get started!  


Mike & Linda


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 19, 2008)

I really like it, nice work.


----------



## thewishman (Sep 19, 2008)

Gorgeous!!! Love the clean profile - it really focuses attention on the blank. Very nice work!


----------



## VisExp (Sep 19, 2008)

Outstanding pen.   Well done Mike and Linda.  Eagle would be proud!

What wood did you use for the main part of the blank?


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Keith, that was African Black wood which was too brown for my taste.  When we bought the wood it looked pretty dark until I cut into the block.  I need to find a source for some really dark almost black ebony or African black wood.


----------

